# The art of weeping



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Whose tearful eyes and performances do you find the most impressive?

A montage of some of the exquisite lachrymose scenes I've seen:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite weeping is actually comic - Diane Keaton does it brilliantly in Something's Gotta Give.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

David Dencik, great actor, in Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy (2011). The airfield scene where he slowly cracks-up on realizing he's about to be shipped back to Russia (or somewhere).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bill the Butcher cries (sort of)


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Great thread! I think Adrien Brody is an excellent onscreen crier. I don't know that I can locate a specific video via Youtube, but he cries real tears/has tears in his eyes in the films THE PIANIST, BACKTRACK, and DETACHMENT.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hours of watching and then this tears


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

There's an old Hollywood story about a Director saying to his leading lady that when the Camera closes in she needs to cry a little.

"Sure, which eye?" came the reply.


(I've been trying to find the original of this story. Google wants to nominate Katherine Hepburn or James Best but I think I've read it said about a few.)




Of course when you first start listening to Opera one of the first words you learn is "Piangi".


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to say that the great James Stewart went down in my estimation when he cried in 'The Man From Laramie', it was just not acceptable in 1955 that cowboys cried just because he got shot in the hand.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Al Pacino's silent cry in Godfather 3 is impressive.
But the rest of that scene and some of the other actors are pretty bad...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Al Pacino's silent cry in Godfather 3 is impressive.
> But the rest of that scene and some of the other actors are pretty bad...


Sofia Coppola


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Carl Dreyer - _La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc_ - and whatever the leading lady was called, Maria Falconetti or something like that?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I saw a documentary about child actors were a woman who had appeared in a film as a child said that when the director wanted her to cry he pinched her really hard.
That is one way and it worked.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's one of my favorites, Ralph Fiennes with tears in his eyes in the movie _The Reader_ (click the photo to enlarge it):


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Here's one of my favorites, Ralph Fiennes with tears in his eyes in the movie _The Reader_ (click the photo to enlarge it):
> 
> View attachment 89236


Wonderfully film, touching story and very good acting .


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Wonderfully film, touching story and very good acting .


It's certainly one of the finest movies made within the last 15 years.

As the above photo suggests, Ralph Fiennes is great at tearing up in movies; ironically, when he cries openly (as in the prison scene of THE READER) I find it's usually not tearful crying but just sobbing sounds -- which is still touching, IMO. Colin Firth, on the other hand, is a superb crier in every respect: see A SINGLE MAN and THE KING'S SPEECH for examples.


----------



## Vinski (Dec 16, 2012)

I remember this one.






Scene from The Green Mile (1999).


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's another, very intense one from Fiennes -- from the film SUNSHINE (click the photo to enlarge):


----------

